# New tablet install



## redman333 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am making this mostly at the request of some of the guys asking for it when I introduced myself. Don't think this will be an exciting thread as I'm no expert by any means.

My goal is to install a Galaxy tab 8.4" pro over my existing nav screen. The factory nav is old, slow, and low res. I didn't want to do a full install because I want to keep things fares simple. 

Needs
1. use factory antenna for tablet and the vehicle radio
2. be able to use a backup camera
3. be able to change volume and tracks from steering wheel
4. have a nice and easy UI for navigating
5. use an external PGS antenna
6. view vehicle data like fuel consumption and fuel economy and maybe others
7. change ac controls using the tablet(this will be the hard part)

I already have the tablet and have a way to mount it and will post pics on it a bit later. Have a few things that came in the mail already and a few more on the way. I'll post a pic of what I already have.

This is whats come in already. Have an adapter for the camera to USB coming still. Trying to figure out the ac control input as well. More on that in a minute.


The far left is a USB hub, then OTG cable, then backup camera, then the joycon unit
IMG_0009 by Jared Braun, on Flickr

The steering wheel controls should be fairly simple. Using a joycon module to do this. I thinking their BSG will be able to control the ac controls as well but it doesn't specifically call out this function so I will be trying it out.

This is the diagram I'm using to try the AC controls. Except in place of the radio place the AC controls in the last diagram. 

bsgc_2 by Jared Braun, on Flickr


----------



## bobgodd (May 11, 2021)

Did you get it all worked out?


----------

